# CAIR system. Easy to use?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Read the description of the saddle. Some come with the set of sizes, and some don't. As far as how easy it is? Well, it is not something you want to change all the time. However, it is not really too difficult. Takes some time and a screwdriver, at least with the Bates I had. If you can follow directions, you should be able to do it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

The gullets are easy to change and I really like the CAIR. If your horse is hard to fit, there is a saddle made by Reactor Panel that I heard was very good. Come in several styles. My sister has one for her funky QH. She told me that when she used it for the first time that everyone at the barn asked her when she got the new horse. They didn't realize it was her same ole QH since he moved so much better! They thought he was a warmblood.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a hard time changing the gullets on my bates because I went to the extra wide so husband had to manhandle it for me. The Toulouse has a really neat system that has a tool that you crank to change the size...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Personally, Cair systems are not for me, I hate the bit of sponge in a plastic case fillings which is what Cair is.

You will find these...and hard cotton wool like lumps of flocking.
















Nice junction!








and just a bit of foam inside the plastic bags









Gullets are easy enough to change though, although lining the screws up can be tricky on the New models.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My horses seemed to like CAIR, but I do not. It is like riding on a basketball. I don't know if being at 4000' MSL causes that or not.

The gullets are not fun to change, but not impossible either. I always have problems getting the screws in the thread right. It is doable, tho, and I haven't changed them more than once a year anyways.

I have had no maintenance or soring issues with CAIR...just find it bouncy to ride. Someone who reflocks panels can reflock a CAIR saddle and make it non-CAIR. If I keep my Bates, I want to have that done.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> Someone who reflocks panels can reflock a CAIR saddle and make it non-CAIR. If I keep my Bates, I want to have that done.


 That is exactly what is happening in my photos above.

The main problem with cair is the the air / foam bags can go down and become uneven.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My saddle fitter strongly discouraged me from CAIR saddles. I did ride in a flocked Wintec dressage saddle for quite a while and it was an OK saddle. The gullet plates aren't too difficult to swap out, though I was only swapping between medium and medium wide.

The saddles don't usually come with the extra gullets, but I know they were advertising a free gullet and riser set with new saddles recently- it may still be going on.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

pnwrider said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very interested in buying the Wintec 500 jump saddle. My concern is the CAIR system, you see my horse is a funky build she is a TB/QH/Paint low in withers and wide. I am worried that if I order the saddle with the CAIR system that the gullet size that it comes with wont fit and therefore will need to change the size to a wider one, but is it easy to change? Does it come with the bigger inserts to change to and from? Has anyone had a hard time changing it? I need the saddle asap to start training for the Summer. Help! :-(


I had a wintec a few years ago. They are great saddle and the new ones look quite nice, in fact so nice you can't even tell it's a synthetic saddle! as for the cair system-its a pain in the butt. I had to change the gullet multiple times to fit 2 different horses, and it took 2 people and a lot of frustration to get it in place. 
Would I consider getting another one? depending on the situation-maybe. I surely would not be looking forwards to having to change the gullet though. It's not an easy one to change.


----------

